
How much CO2 will there be? - monort
https://scienceofdoom.com/2018/12/29/opinions-and-perspectives-3-how-much-co2-will-there-be-and-activists-in-disguise/
======
justaaron
"burn more natural gas instead of coal" \- says the author.

sciencing hard bro...

where are your morals and sense of proportion? does the word "methane
hydrates" or "permafrost" ring a bell? let's focus on attacking particular
models because surely the world needs more people attacking climate science.

